# which thickness OSB for a shed



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

*which thickness OSB for a shed roof*

i posted 7/16 OSB on the walls of my 11x9 shed, now i am ready to make the roof. was wondering if i should use the same OSB or some other thickness?

thanks


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

amakarevic said:


> i posted 7/16 OSB on the walls of my 11x9 shed, now i am ready to make the roof. was wondering if i should use the same OSB or some other thickness?
> 
> thanks


I 'm not a real fan of a material that's reverts back to little pieces of wood when it gets wet, so I'd opt for a different material.
What are you covering this with?
Ron


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_8_sec003.htm

Gary


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> What are you covering this with?


housewrap and then cedar siding for the walls, roof haven't decided yet probably just regular shingle roof, i guess...

thanks


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

amakarevic said:


> i posted 7/16 OSB on the walls of my 11x9 shed, now i am ready to make the roof. was wondering if i should use the same OSB or some other thickness?
> 
> thanks


7/16 OSB really isn't adequate for your roof, even if you're running rafters on 16" centers. You _might_ get by with 7/16 plywood, but even that would be iffy.

I put 5/8 OSB on the roof of the 8x12 shed I built this summer (16" centered rafters). It worked fine. It's a shed. And hey, it was on sale.


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

OSB is fine all the way around. Good enough for houses, good enough for a shed. The OSB thickness will be based on the rafter spacing. 7/16 will be fine for 16" on center, and 5/8 for 24" on center rafters.


Bo

Remember,
If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

^ True. 

I guess I'd say that there is "minimum code" and then there is acceptable. I know that in some cases, 3/8 OSB is code, provided you have clips. I just don't get that at all...

Also, here in the upper Midwest, we tend to build heavier because of snow loads. 


But, as you mentioned, it's a shed.


----------



## TheCamper (Dec 4, 2009)

*OSB fine*

When you say "shed" I think of a 8' X 12' building to store your lawnmower and rake and it does not require a building permit or need to meet any building code. If this is the case then 7/16 should do fine, with 3/8 you might get a bit of an uneven appearance, but it is a shed. If by a "shed" you mean a 16' X 24' accessory storage building that requires a building permit and needs to meet code then use 1/2" rated sheathing, that can be 15/32" plywood or OSB, just make sure it is considered "rated sheathing". If it requires a building permit you should make sure you build it to code whether or not you are getting a building permit as sooner or later (as when you sell your home) you will need to get a building permit and certificate.


----------

